# NYU or not?



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

So I'm being hounded by my folks to go to school. They think I'm wasting my 20s away by doing nothing. "Whatever" is what I usually tell them as I quietly curse them out. College is something that I've never even thought about until this past year. I daydream about having the perfect career where I'm actually happy to get out of bed. But then I think about how college is the step into that direction and I freeze up. I thought I was done with the whole being in a classroom bit. I know I can take some courses online, but I'd still have to dedicate long hours of studying, which doesn't interest me. I like doing my own thing. Music is what matters to me, along with film. That's where NYU comes in.

New York University has been on my mind as of late. And I don't even know my true reasons for wanting to go there. It's a simple train ride into the city, but part of me just wants the prestige that comes with it. However, another part knows that this school can provide me with everything that I'm looking for. I never thought I would get into a good school and I have a feeling I may not even get into NYU. So why try? That's the shit I'm trying to work out. There's no point in setting myself up for a failure that I know is coming. They're going to look at my poor high school attendance records and shrug me off right away. I had a habit of going to school 3 days a week and I know that I'd do the same in college, which would be wasting money. I imagine they're looking for highly ambitious people to fill up their classes. But I have read that they even decline the overly qualified people, which gives me a chance. Yet I'm losing interest in college as I'm trying to type this. I don't know what I'm trying to say or even what I'm hoping for. I might be giving up and using my 30s to complain about the exact same dilemma.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Tell you what buddy, if you don't want to go to college get a job and get out of your parents house. Its the best decision ever!


----------

